# Spotting 9dpo-17dpo an now a BFP is that ok??



## mummygiraffe

Hey girls,
need some advice. I starte spotting on an off from 9 dpo for 8 ays, on the 8th day i went to docs, she i a test bfn. Spotting stopped and today 20dpo i've got a strong bfp.

i heard implantation spotting was only meant to last a few days, some days was dark brown clots an some days just coloured muus. but normally only by cervix inspection or when i was in the bath did i notice it.

should i be worried about low progestorone or anything?

any advice experienc would be great help.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats - no advice here, but hope everything is ok.


----------



## mummygiraffe

no-one seems to know much about this-arghh.
just hoping it sticks this month


----------



## mrskcbrown

Have you been back to the DR since you have gotten that strong BFP? Everything may just be fine now. Call Doc and see. GL to you!


----------



## mrsbling

No advice I am afraid - but congrats and good luck x


----------



## 2016

I would say if the spotting has stopped then just enjoy the :bfp:

Congrats!


----------



## majm1241

Sorry No advice but wanted to say Congrats! :)


----------



## mummygiraffe

thanks girls, seeing GP tomorrow so will know soon i guess


----------



## majm1241

Good Luck Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Good luck hope all goes well!


----------



## mummygiraffe

just to say, went to docs, had 3 bfp's now. spotting is gone completely-for good i hope.
so looks like it just an 8 day implantation bleed. can happen despite what you read!!


----------



## majm1241

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## JLO815

Congratulations!!


----------



## NicoleB

mummygiraffe said:


> just to say, went to docs, had 3 bfp's now. spotting is gone completely-for good i hope.
> so looks like it just an 8 day implantation bleed. can happen despite what you read!!

Thats great news honey!! congrats!!


----------



## babesx3

great news!!! congratulations!! :)


----------



## pink_bow

Brill! Congratulations! xx


----------



## bellamamma

I spotted from 11dpo-17dpo then got my bfp on 18dpo, it was very light and never red spotting. I heard it can happen during your expected af, esp at 4 and 8 weeks, and is nothing to worry about. Congrats!


----------

